# 100Amp + 200Amp off the same meter?



## electricrick

Sure if you group your disconnects and use the proper meter can (300A) and bond everything properly.


----------



## user438

As far as I know you can't get a 200 amp rated meter can that will accept double lugs ( at least I have never seen one )

The most common way to do what your trying to do is to install a 200 amp main breaker panel and have a 2 pole 100 feeding the garage sub panel from that

Or go with as electricrick said a 300 amp can to 2 disconnects kind of like this


----------



## amptech

Midwest makes a 200A meter main that has a 200A cb installed and a position for an additional 2 pole cb. This configuration is common for sectional/modular homes where a separate building(garage)may need to be fed economically. 
Google Midwest Electric


----------



## bloodvette

Rich R said:


> As far as I know you can't get a 200 amp rated meter can that will accept double lugs ( at least I have never seen one )
> 
> The most common way to do what your trying to do is to install a 200 amp main breaker panel and have a 2 pole 100 feeding the garage sub panel from that
> 
> Or go with as electricrick said a 300 amp can to 2 disconnects kind of like this


6 months ago, I completed the following job. It was approved, and inspected. After the power provider locked out the underground supply to the house, I removed a meter box from the side of a house, installed a dual lug meter box in it's place, and took off a 100Amp service to a garage. The existing house panel is 100Amp. The meter itself was rated at 200Amps. The same meter went back on. This was all inspected and good to go. so to reply to your above comment, there certainly is available, dual lug meter boxes for 200Amp meters- at least in this case. I know what you mean about putting a 100Amp breaker and sending that to the garage. In that case, the garage panel would be a subpanel, and I wonder since you don't ground the neutral in a subpanel, I wonder if you avoid the ground rod altogether? I've never put in a 100Amp branch circuit breaker before.

I was talking to an inspector about taking off a 100Amp garage service from the meter box that feeds a 200Amp service in a house by using a dual meter base. And he said under certain circumstances, and by doing load demand calculations, if the criteria is met you CAN do it. Of course this means you could theoretically draw just shy of 300amps and not trip either main, and potentially burn up your underground supply, but this is why you do load demand calculations. I'm sure you would also have to upgrade your meter from a 200amp to a 300amp if such a thing exists...


----------



## Bob Badger

The NEC would allow a number of ways to do it.

First off do you want to run *feeders* to the garage and into the house or do you want to run *service conductors* to each?

The NEC allows either for a dwelling unit with a detached garage.

The service conductor route is the least expensive as it can eliminate extra disconnects.


----------



## Bob Badger

Here is how 230.40 Exception 2 would allow it. 

The way I drew it the meter is remote but the meter and junction box could be located on either building, electrically it would be the same.












If you can get a double lug meter the j-box can be eliminated.

All the normal rules for service conductors apply, you cannot route the service conductors inside the buildings.


----------



## Magnettica

*Feeder.* All circuit conductors between the service equipment,
the source of a separately derived system, or other
power supply source and the final branch-circuit overcurrent
device.

*Service Conductors.* The conductors from the service
point to the service disconnecting means.


----------

